# Roubaix SL3 Pro 2012 Frameset Weight



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Cant find an actual weight for this frame, Specialized web site claims the S-Works frame is less than 1000. Just wondering if anyone has ever seen an actual weight for the Pro frameset?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

The 10r carbon of the Roubaix Pro frame will be fractionally heavier than a 11r Sworks Roubaix SL3.
Bikernutz had his Roubaix Pro size 56cm on a scale where he showed a pic of 3 lb, 13 oz = 3.81 lbs = 1730 grams. Backing ouf the weight of the fork at 390 grams or so...= 1340 grams. Subtract off the seat post...no idea what they weigh...haven't weighed mine...and a Roubaix Pro frame alone probably weighs ~1100 grams or so.

I haven't weighed my 58cm Roubaix Pro frameset alone...but the entire bike isn't uber light...mostly because I am not running racing wheels and tires...though believe I could achieve 16+ lbs or so with carbon wheels and racing tires/tubes. I will add the Sworks frame is a racing frame and Specialized flagship for the Roubaix and it is plenty stiff and light enough to race as Cancelara proved. To me, there isn't enough difference between the Pro and Sworks to justify the additional $1K...but others will ante up for the top of the line and what Specialized banks on.
Cheers.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome info, thanks


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

So, I just got an email from my Spesh rep with a bunch of road frame, bike, module, and wheel weights. They don't have the Roubaix Pro frame, but they show that a 56cm S-works SL3 is 997 grams (includeing cable guides, der hanger, and associated hardware. The Tarmac S-Works SL4 weighs in at 906 g, and the Pro SL4 weighs 1016. So, if one extrapolates that difference to the Roubaix, the Pro should weigh about 1100 grams, I would think. 
FYI, if anyone wants any other weights, the list is fairly complete (it even includes the stock DT Axis wheels). Let me know, and I'll pass along whatever info I can.


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Back at the bike shop today, test riding a size 56 Pro SRAM. They put it on a scale with my pedals and grand total was 17.0


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The S-Works frame set has a livelier feel to it - which is mainly due to being stiffer in the right places. Its slightly lower weight is sort of moot, and not worth it in my opinion. But that livelier feel will be worth the extra money to some people. Just depends on one's preference.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

NealH said:


> The S-Works frame set has a livelier feel to it - which is mainly due to being stiffer in the right places. Its slightly lower weight is sort of moot, and not worth it in my opinion. But that livelier feel will be worth the extra money to some people. Just depends on one's preference.


I haven't had the pleasure of riding a Sworks Roubaix SL3 to know about the livelier feel. But I can tell you as a '12 Roubaix SL3 owner, the frameset feels very lively to me. In fact, the bike is rather freakish in its sense of stiffness relative to uncanny ride quality...former seems to belie the latter. The bike feels springy without being so. On other stiff bikes I have owned, riding fast over undulating road surfaces, the bikes effectively leave the ground. The Roubaix feels like it should too but doesn't. Has to be due to the deflection of the rear triangle and front fork. I just wasn't prepared to part with $1K more for the Sworks...but no doubt being their flagship model for the elite few that have the privledge...they appreciate it.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

67fb said:


> Back at the bike shop today, test riding a size 56 Pro SRAM. They put it on a scale with my pedals and grand total was 17.0


What kind of pedals do you have? Bike Radar weighed the 2011 Pro with bottle cages
@ 15lbs 15oz 

2011 Specialized Road, Triathlon, Cyclocross Bikes – Actual Weights - Bike Rumor


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

Pedals were some 5 year old Ultegra 6600, probably 320 grams. 

The wheels were not the Roval Fusee SL, so I guess pedals and some heavier wheels could put the total at 17. 

BTW, wanted to order the frame today, but no luck. Was told they are on back order.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

pdainsworth said:


> So, I just got an email from my Spesh rep with a bunch of road frame, bike, module, and wheel weights. They don't have the Roubaix Pro frame, but they show that a 56cm S-works SL3 is 997 grams (includeing cable guides, der hanger, and associated hardware. The Tarmac S-Works SL4 weighs in at 906 g, and the Pro SL4 weighs 1016. So, if one extrapolates that difference to the Roubaix, the Pro should weigh about 1100 grams, I would think.
> FYI, if anyone wants any other weights, the list is fairly complete (it even includes the stock DT Axis wheels). Let me know, and I'll pass along whatever info I can.


Would like to see that list please!

My SL4 S-Works is closer to 1000g than to 900 (54cm). Hard to be exact because I only got to weigh it with S-Works crankset and bearings, and headset bearings in place.


----------

